# Verläufe in Photoshop



## Tukáan (3. August 2009)

Meine Frage richtet sich an die Photoshop-Experten:

Warum "dithert" Photoshop Verläufe? Soweit ich das bisher gesehen, ist es mit Photoshop nicht möglich absolut glatte Verläufe zu bekommen. Andere Programme sind in der Hinsicht besser, da sie die Farben glatt über das Bild verteilen. Hier ein Vergleich (links PS, rechts andere Programme):

http://img17.imageshack.us/img17/7054/dasdn.png


----------



## smileyml (3. August 2009)

Mmhhh, irgendwie seh ich viel schwarz bei deinem Link. Hänge das Bild doch deinem Thread an "Anhänge verwalten" anstatt es extern zu verlinken.

Grüße Marco

edit1: Aaahh, es scheint extrem dunkel zu sein?! Könnte an der Auflösung gepaart mit der Zoomstufe liegen.

edit2: Ich habe mal ein Verlaufsbeispiel mit deinen Farben erstellt. Irgendwie sieht das bei mir anders aus.


----------



## chmee (3. August 2009)

Abgesehen davon, dass ich in dem Bildbeispiel auch nicht viel erkennen kann, ist sowas natürlich auch vom dynamischen Umfang und der "Länge" des Verlaufs abhängig. Aber erstmal ein Beispielbild 

mfg chmee


----------



## Tukáan (3. August 2009)

Ich glaube ich habe die Hälfte an Informationen vergessen. ^^

Das Bild ist natürlich eine extreme Vergrößerung (1000%), damit man den Effekt (die harten Übergange) besser sieht. 27 Farben wurden dabei über eine Breite von 50 Pixeln "gespannt". Die zwei verwendeten Farben sind #000000 und #1b1b1b.

Und nun das, was mich bei PS wundert:

Während andere Programme (zum Beispiel Paint Shop Pro oder PS-Plug-Ins) die 27 Farben gleichmäßig über die 50 Pixel Breite verteilen, wendet Photoshop eine Art von Dithering an, um die harten Kanten zu vermeiden (= das Bild wird leicht körnig). Soll das allerdings wirklich ein Dithering-Algorithmus sein, dann ist der von der Bildqualität IMO sehr sehr schlecht. Da sind mir doch die harten Katen lieber. Aber ein Verlauf letzterer Form, also mit harten Kanten, ist in PS nicht möglich, oder doch?

Zugegeben eine sehr sehr technische Frage, aber mir viel dieses Problem zuletzt negativ auf, weswegen ich hier mal nachfragen wollte.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. August 2009)

Tukáan hat gesagt.:


> Warum "dithert" Photoshop Verläufe?



Hi,,
erstens dithert Photoshop Verläufe nicht zwangsläufig. Du kannst die Dither Option in den Werkzeugoptionen auch deaktivieren. Zweitens kannst du "glatte" (ungerasterte) Verläufe natürlich nur dann erzeugen, wenn die Distanz des Verlaufes nicht größer ist als die Zahl der bei gegebener Farbtiefe vorhandenen Zwischenschritte. 27 bzw. um genau zu sein 28 Helligkeitsstufen (0 - 27) reichen nicht, um einen völlig "glatten" Verlauf über 50 Pixel zu erstellen.

Und dann war da noch Drittens:
Vergiss nicht den Farbraum deines Monitors. 16,7 Mio. Farbtöne kann kein Monitor wirklich wiedergeben. Da entstehen also schon beim Betrachten auf dem Monitor Verluste, die in der Datei überhaupt nicht vorhanden sind.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tukáan (4. August 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Zweitens kannst du "glatte" (ungerasterte) Verläufe natürlich nur dann erzeugen, wenn die Distanz des Verlaufes nicht größer ist als die Zahl der bei gegebener Farbtiefe vorhandenen Zwischenschritte. 27 bzw. um genau zu sein 28 Helligkeitsstufen (0 - 27) reichen nicht, um einen völlig "glatten" Verlauf über 50 Pixel zu erstellen.


Das stimmt. Macht aber nichts, weil die Farbsäume dann einfach größer werden.

Trotzdem konnte ich folgendes bei PS beobachten:

Erstelle einen Verlauf von #000000 nach #313131, das entspricht 50 Farbabstufungen. Ziehe nun den Verlauf über ein Bild mit 50 Pixel Breite; jedes Pixel sollte eine andere Farbe haben und insgesamt natürlich 50 Farben im Bild vorhanden sein. Um die eindeutige Anzahl an Bildfarben zu zählen kann man sich z. B. dieses Plugins bedienen: http://www.simpelfilter.de/analyse/farbzahl.html

Während bei anderen Programme tatsächlich 50 versch. Farben bei obigem Verlauf in einem Bild mit 50 Pixeln Breite erstellt werden, komme ich bei PS immer nur auf 44. An was liegt das (Dither ist aus, danke für den Hinweis auf den Funktionsschalter).


----------



## Martin Schaefer (4. August 2009)

Der von dir beobachtete Effekt hat seine Richtigkeit insofern, als Photoshop natürlich die eingestellte Gammakurve beachtet, die auf typischen Systemen 2,2 beträgt. Setzt du den Gammawert in den Farbeinstellungen auf 1,0 dann erhältst du auch völlig lineare Farbverläufe, die aber dann lediglich mathematisch linear sind, aber nicht mehr linear bezogen auf den Farbraum bzw. die Gammakurve des Anzeigegerätes (Monitors).

Im Grunde ist es super, dass es dir aufgefallen ist, es hat dir lediglich das Wissen bzgl. der Farbmetrik gefehlt. Das kannst du dir aber relativ leicht anlesen, z.B. in der Wikipedia:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gammakorrektur

Merke:
Orientiere dich bei der Bildbearbeitung nicht an rein zahlenmäßiger Linearität, sondern akzeptiere Gammakurven und die mit ihrer Hilfe linear reproduzierten Verläufe. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Tukáan (4. August 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Der von dir beobachtete Effekt hat seine Richtigkeit insofern, als Photoshop natürlich die eingestellte Gammakurve beachtet, die auf typischen Systemen 2,2 beträgt. Setzt du den Gammawert in den Farbeinstellungen auf 1,0 dann erhältst du auch völlig lineare Farbverläufe, die aber dann lediglich mathematisch linear sind, aber nicht mehr linear bezogen auf den Farbraum bzw. die Gammakurve des Anzeigegerätes (Monitors).
> 
> Im Grunde ist es super, dass es dir aufgefallen ist, es hat dir lediglich das Wissen bzgl. der Farbmetrik gefehlt. Das kannst du dir aber relativ leicht anlesen, z.B. in der Wikipedia:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gammakorrektur
> ...




Danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung. Ich habe mich nun intensiv mit den Farbeinstellungen beschäftigt, aber ich schaffe trotzdem keinen vergleichbaren (mathematisch linearen) Verlauf, obwohl ich ein "Eigenes Gamma" von 1,0 eingestellt habe. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## DexXxtrin (6. August 2009)

Ich kenne mich nicht gross damit aus...
Aber einen Gedanken habe ich trotzdem. Im Photshop gibt es sehr viele verschiedene Einstellung betreffend Farbmodus. Kann es sein dass dort der Unterschied liegt, also dass dort etwas "falsches" ausgewählt ist?


----------

